# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  nuova revocatoria fallimentare

## fabmaz

Buongiorno,
vorrei chiarirmi un dubbio relativo alla applicabilita' della revocatoria fallimentare nel caso di compravendita di immobili gia' costruiti, effettuata al giusto prezzo e per immobili adibiti a prima casa dal compratore.
Leggendo noto spesso riferimenti agli immobili in costruzione ma non esplicitato se l'esclusione si applica anche a quelli gia' abitati etc.
Resta poi da capire come si stabilisce il giusto prezzo... l'intermediazione di una agenza costituisce una qualche certificazione? 
Grazie di cuore anticipatamente!
Fabio

----------


## f.p

> Buongiorno,
> vorrei chiarirmi un dubbio relativo alla applicabilita' della revocatoria fallimentare nel caso di compravendita di immobili gia' costruiti, effettuata al giusto prezzo e per immobili adibiti a prima casa dal compratore.
> Leggendo noto spesso riferimenti agli immobili in costruzione ma non esplicitato se l'esclusione si applica anche a quelli gia' abitati etc.
> Resta poi da capire come si stabilisce il giusto prezzo... l'intermediazione di una agenza costituisce una qualche certificazione? 
> Grazie di cuore anticipatamente! Fabio

  premetto che non mi è chiarissima la domanda!! .. quindi è possibile che la risposta non colga nel segno.. però, ci provo!!
la revocatoria fallimentare è lo strumento che consente al curatore di ricostituire il patrimonio del fallito, che sia stato in qualche modo depauperato dal fallito stesso, entro determinati limiti temporali.
Ora, se l'immobile per il quale temi la revocatoria è stato venduto al "giusto prezzo" dal fallito (ovvero ad un *prezzo di mercato*, indipendentemente dall'intervento di una agenzia che non ha potere certificatorio) direi che la possibilità concreta di una revocatoria sia piuttosto remota, non avendo interesse il curatore a far dichiarare la inopponibilità di quell'atto nei confronti dell'acquirente in buona fede.

----------


## fabmaz

Gia', e' quello che mi turba: come stabilire qual'e' il giusto prezzo...
Con i rogiti ora si indica sia la rendita catastale che il prezzo pagato, ma non credo significhi molto.
Probabilmente serve una perizia, che si deve "ricordare" della situazione del mercato nel periodo della compravendita.
In ogni caso c'e' la valutazione da parte del giudice sulla conoscenza da parte del compratore della situazione finanziaria del venditore.
Sempre tutto abbastanza complicato in Italia... 
Grazie comunque...

----------


## f.p

> Gia', e' quello che mi turba: come stabilire qual'e' il giusto prezzo...
> Con i rogiti ora si indica sia la rendita catastale che il prezzo pagato, ma non credo significhi molto.
> Probabilmente serve una perizia, che si deve "ricordare" della situazione del mercato nel periodo della compravendita.
> In ogni caso c'e' la valutazione da parte del giudice sulla conoscenza da parte del compratore della situazione finanziaria del venditore.
> Sempre tutto abbastanza complicato in Italia... 
> Grazie comunque...

  Si, ma bisogna valutare se effettivamente ci si trova in una situazione di pericolo!!
1) Lei ha acquistato dal fallito quanto tempo prima che ne fosse dichiarato il            fallimento?
2) Il prezzo da lei pagato corrisponde effettivamente a quello dichiarato nell'atto notarile?
3) In caso negativo (se, cioè, nell'atto avete dichiarato un prezzo inferiore a quello pagato) ha in sue mani una ricevuta/dichiarazione che dimostri il prezzo effettivamente versato al fallito?
4) Il prezzo pagato era "di mercato" al momento dell'acquisto o il prezzo era sensibilmente più basso? (in termini di valutazione - non certificazione - potrebbe esserLe d'aiuto una agenzia immobiliare, anzi potrebbe acquisire il parere di più di una)
5) Lei era a conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza del fallito? 
come vede le variabili sono tante, e di massima un  curatore non parte con una revocatoria se ritiene che non ci siano quanto meno tutti questi presupposti!!  
Coraggio!! Nulla è ancora perduto!  :Smile:

----------


## fabmaz

Anzitutto chiedo scusa per aver lasciato la sua risposta in sospeso...
Sono sempre di corsa...
In realta' non sono in fase "critica", nel senso che la mia era una richiesta di informazione preliminare ad un acquisto in cui uno dei due proprietari venditori mi era stato presentato come imprenditore e del quale non avevo modo di acquisire informazioni, anche perche' residente e operante in altra citta'.
Chiesti maggiori dettagli e fatta una verifica col notaio e' emerso che e' un consulente con partita IVA, non risulta iscritto al registro delle imprese, ne  socio ne amministratore di impresa alcuna, quindi non e' un soggetto fallibile.
Tanto rumore per nulla, se la gente parlasse chiaro dall'inizio...
Il dubbio m'era poi venuto perche' effettivamente ho acquistato ad un prezzo abbastanza conveniente (anche se direi di mercato perche' l'immobile e' rimasto in vendita per oltre 6 mesi prima che la mia offerta - 20KEuro piu' bassa della richiesta - fosse accettata).
Comunque, grazie davvero per l'aiuto.

----------


## jubileo

> Si, ma bisogna valutare se effettivamente ci si trova in una situazione di pericolo!!
> 1) Lei ha acquistato dal fallito quanto tempo prima che ne fosse dichiarato il            fallimento?
> 2) Il prezzo da lei pagato corrisponde effettivamente a quello dichiarato nell'atto notarile?
> 3) In caso negativo (se, cioè, nell'atto avete dichiarato un prezzo inferiore a quello pagato) ha in sue mani una ricevuta/dichiarazione che dimostri il prezzo effettivamente versato al fallito?
> 4) Il prezzo pagato era "di mercato" al momento dell'acquisto o il prezzo era sensibilmente più basso? (in termini di valutazione - non certificazione - potrebbe esserLe d'aiuto una agenzia immobiliare, anzi potrebbe acquisire il parere di più di una)
> 5) Lei era a conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza del fallito? 
> come vede le variabili sono tante, e di massima un  curatore non parte con una revocatoria se ritiene che non ci siano quanto meno tutti questi presupposti!!  
> Coraggio!! Nulla è ancora perduto!

  Salve io mi trovo in una situazione critica: 
1) il prezzo effettivamente pagato è quello indicato nell'atto notarile. 
2) il prezzo pagato temo non sia un "giusto prezzo": -10% rispetto alla richiesta originaria del costruttore, -10% rispetto ad identica abitazione accanto, +5% rispetto al "listino medio degli immobili" rilasciato dalla camera di commercio... 
3) io non ero a conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza, personalmente ritengo che al rogito non vi fossero segni di insolvenza (nessun protesto, nessuna movimentazione particolare dei beni aziendali, subappaltatori che lavoravano spediti in cantiere...), ma, lavorando in Istituto di Credito, temo che il curatore possa ipotizzare una mia maggior informazione sullo stato della società rispetto alla massa dei creditori...ribadisco che al rogito la seocietà risultava regolarmente attiva (evidenza tratta da cd. "certificato di vigenza"), senza protesti...che altro può essere segnale di insolvenza??? 
E' possibile che uno sconto del 10% concordato con il costruttore significhi non aver pagato il "giusto prezzo"? Ma soprattutto essendo la pubblicazione della camera di commercio del listino dei prezzi degli immobili ricavato proprio tramite media matematica dei corrispettivi pagati nell'anno per la compravendita di immobili (cioè dal "mercato") non è da ritenersi proprio quello il prezzo di "mercato"?
Come può un curatore provare che ero a conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza? 
Scusate l'enfasi...ma tengo particolarmente al tetto che ho sopra la testa...

----------


## ergo3

> Salve io mi trovo in una situazione critica: 
> 1) il prezzo effettivamente pagato &#232; quello indicato nell'atto notarile. 
> 2) il prezzo pagato temo non sia un "giusto prezzo": -10&#37; rispetto alla richiesta originaria del costruttore, -10% rispetto ad identica abitazione accanto, +5% rispetto al "listino medio degli immobili" rilasciato dalla camera di commercio... 
> 3) io non ero a conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza, personalmente ritengo che al rogito non vi fossero segni di insolvenza (nessun protesto, nessuna movimentazione particolare dei beni aziendali, subappaltatori che lavoravano spediti in cantiere...), ma, lavorando in Istituto di Credito, temo che il curatore possa ipotizzare una mia maggior informazione sullo stato della societ&#224; rispetto alla massa dei creditori...ribadisco che al rogito la seociet&#224; risultava regolarmente attiva (evidenza tratta da cd. "certificato di vigenza"), senza protesti...che altro pu&#242; essere segnale di insolvenza??? 
> E' possibile che uno sconto del 10% concordato con il costruttore significhi non aver pagato il "giusto prezzo"? Ma soprattutto essendo la pubblicazione della camera di commercio del listino dei prezzi degli immobili ricavato proprio tramite media matematica dei corrispettivi pagati nell'anno per la compravendita di immobili (cio&#232; dal "mercato") non &#232; da ritenersi proprio quello il prezzo di "mercato"?
> Come pu&#242; un curatore provare che ero a conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza? 
> Scusate l'enfasi...ma tengo particolarmente al tetto che ho sopra la testa...

  Essendo la fattispecie un atto a titolo oneroso nel quale il costruttore ha assunto un'obbligazione contro un pagamento del corrispettivo, si rientrerebbe nel n. 1 co.1  e co 2 art 67 L.F. Quindi, nel caso di dubbio sul "giusto prezzo" pagato per l'abitazione
sarebbero comunque esclusi dalla revocatoria gli atti per cui vi sia:
1. dimostrazione di non conoscenza dello stato d'insolvenza (onere della prova a tuo carico) (il fatto di lavorare in banca non credo sia da solo determinante)
2. il valore dell'immobile deve superare di oltre un quarto quanto pagato (pi&#249; del 25%)
3. meno di un anno dall'atto
4. meno di sei mesi senza per&#242; limite di un quarto (per&#242; stavolta il curatore ha onere prova della conoscenza dello s.i.) 
Ti consiglio comunque di sentire un avvocato o commercialista che possa esaminare con pi&#249; attenzione il delicato caso.

----------


## jubileo

> Essendo la fattispecie un atto a titolo oneroso nel quale il costruttore ha assunto un'obbligazione contro un pagamento del corrispettivo, si rientrerebbe nel n. 1 co.1  e co 2 art 67 L.F. Quindi, nel caso di dubbio sul "giusto prezzo" pagato per l'abitazione
> sarebbero comunque esclusi dalla revocatoria gli atti per cui vi sia:
> 1. dimostrazione di non conoscenza dello stato d'insolvenza (onere della prova a tuo carico) (il fatto di lavorare in banca non credo sia da solo determinante)
> 2. il valore dell'immobile deve superare di oltre un quarto quanto pagato (più del 25%)
> 3. meno di un anno dall'atto
> 4. meno di sei mesi senza però limite di un quarto (però stavolta il curatore ha onere prova della conoscenza dello s.i.) 
> Ti consiglio comunque di sentire un avvocato o commercialista che possa esaminare con più attenzione il delicato caso.

  intanto grazie mille per l'intervento...effettivamente credo che non ci sia "sproporzione di 1/4"...pertanto l'onere della prova ricadrebbe sull'eventuale curatore: credo sia impossibile per lui dimostrare che ero a conoscenza di uno stato di insolvenza (e d'altronde secondo me non era assolutamente insolvente alla data del rogito)...
in ogni caso mi muoverò per un parere di legale specializzato...

----------


## f.p

> credo sia impossibile per lui dimostrare che ero a conoscenza di uno stato di insolvenza (e d'altronde secondo me non era assolutamente insolvente alla data del rogito)...

  Ciao  :Smile: 
in caso di esperimento di una revocatoria il curatore dovrà valutare se la "controparte" abbia avuto conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza del debitore che è poi fallito: in quest'ottica è evidente che la tua personale competenza ha  rilevanza! addirittura non solo e direttamente la tua, ma anche quella di soggetti comunque intervenuti nella formazione del negozio che si intende revocare).
Normalmente sono considerati elementi rilevanti - al fine di provare la conoscenza della decozione dell'impresa - la pubblicazione di protesti o l'esistenza di procedure esecutive mobiliari e immobiliari in danno del fallito (il curatore, cioè, non deve provare che tu sapevi dei protesti e delle procedure esecutive; la sola esistenza di questi elementi fa ritenere raggiunta la prova!!).
Per quello che hai riportato nel tuo post, comunque,  non vi è particolare sproporzione nel pagamento  del prezzo; 
Infine, la revocatoria ha un preciso limite temporale: come giustamente rilevava "Ergo" l'atto dovrebbe ricadere nel c.d. periodo sospetto (ovvero 6 mesi dalla data di fallimento o di altra procedura concorsuale concessa al debitore)!

----------


## enzinux

> Ciao 
> in caso di esperimento di una revocatoria il curatore dovrà valutare se la "controparte" abbia avuto conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza del debitore che è poi fallito:

  Ciao. Il mio caso è un pò diverso. Forse fallirà la mia piccola coop che aveva ricevuto un prestito di 50.000 dovendolo restituire con un piano di rientro di rate da 1100 euro al mese. Non è riuscita a pagare dieci rate su dodici il primo anno, ma ha poi effettuato un pagamento di 10.000 euro con bonfico per rimettersi in pari il 14 luglio dell'anno scorso.
Essendo un pagamento fatto con un mezzo adeguato (bonifico) di un credito
che comunque era già maturato (ma pagato in un'unica soluzione anziché nelle rate inizialmente previste), dal quale sono gia passati 9 mesi, sussiste
la possibilità di revocatoria ? 
Quali sono i tempi che possono intercorrere tra eventuali azioni da parte di creditori non soddisfatti e una dichiarazione di fallimento ? 
Grazie !

----------


## f.p

> .. Forse fallirà la mia piccola coop ... sussiste la possibilità di revocatoria ?  
> Quali sono i tempi che possono intercorrere tra eventuali azioni da parte di creditori non soddisfatti e una dichiarazione di fallimento ? 
> Grazie !

  Ciao!
la possibilità che un  pagamento possa essere revocato  intanto sussiste in quanto venga dichiarato un fallimento - che, allo stato, mi pare di capire - non c'è!!
quindi nessuno può revocare nulla!! 
Ovviamente ciascun creditore insoddisfatto ha facoltà di proporre istanza di fallimento - sussistendone i presupposti - fin quando ha diritto di recuperare il proprio credito!

----------


## enzinux

> Ciao!
> Ovviamente ciascun creditore insoddisfatto ha facoltà di proporre istanza di fallimento - sussistendone i presupposti - fin quando ha diritto di recuperare il proprio credito!

  Certo, questo lo capisco. Poiché però il pagamento in oggetto è stato fatto
il 15 luglio 09, volevo capire se sussistono i tempi tecnici per
arrivare a una dichiarazione di fallimento nel caso un creditore proponesse
tale instanza, mettiamo, lunedi mattina: non che questo debba succedere,
ma per capire come si articola la cosa nel tempo, visto che la revoca ha
validità in qualche caso di un anno, in altri di sei mesi, dalla data della
dichiarazione. 
Grazie !

----------


## f.p

> Certo, questo lo capisco. Poiché però il pagamento in oggetto è stato fatto
> il 15 luglio 09, volevo capire se sussistono i tempi tecnici per
> arrivare a una dichiarazione di fallimento nel caso un creditore proponesse
> tale instanza, mettiamo, lunedi mattina: non che questo debba succedere,
> ma per capire come si articola la cosa nel tempo, visto che la revoca ha
> validità in qualche caso di un anno, in altri di sei mesi, dalla data della
> dichiarazione. 
> Grazie !

  il periodo di osservazione è quello dei sei mesi precedenti la dichiarazione di fallimento.
la cosa tuttavia non è così semplice e va naturalmente esaminata nel quadro più generale delle vicende della società nel periodo anteriore alla dichiarazione di fallimento.

----------


## titubante

Salve, 
mi trovo in una situazione simile a quella descritta, ossia sono intenzionato ad acquisire una casa di proprietà di una persona titolare di una SNC.
La società in questione è abbastanza nota in zona per avere molti debiti (intoro ai 3 mln), ed è stata attualmente data in affitto societario ad una altra società. 
Relativamente all'immobile e al proprietario ho queste informazioni:
- l'immobile viene venduto a 230.000
- sull'immobile pendono 2 mutui per un totale di 180.000 (credo uno per acquisto ed uno per ristrutturazione)
- sull'immobile è stato fatto un fondo patrimoniale a beneficio della famiglia (giugno 2011)
- a settembre 2011 è stato fatto un sequestro preventivo a seguito della richiesta di uno dei creditori (per un credito di circa 100.000). Ciò è comunque strano dato il suddetto fondo patrimoniale. Sembra sia stato fatto un accordo tra debitore e fornitore per cui verrà ritirato il tutto a seguito di un pagamento di 28000 (tratti dall'importo oggetto dell'acquisto)
- il valore della casa è sensibilmente inferiore al reale valore, che a prima vista potrebbe essere valutato attorno ai 280.000 - 300.000, ed il prezzo di vendita rientrerebbe in quel 75% che dovrebbe essere considerato equo 
Con l'acquisto andrei quindi a saldare le ipoteche di primo grado relative ai mutui e a far togliere il sequestro preventivo. 
Ovviamente l'abitazione è molto bella ed il prezzo allettante, ma è evidente che vi siano dei rischi legati allo stato dell'attuale proprietario:
- la scrittura dell'atto deve essere fatta con una procedura particolare per evitare sorprese dovute a nuove ipoteche o sequestri
- se avviene il fallimento entro un anno dall'acquisto la casa potrebbe essere oggetto della revocatoria fallimentare
- in caso differente i creditori potrebbero chiedere la revocatoria ordinaria entro 5 anni dall'acquisto  
Relativamente alla revocatoria fallimentare l'acquisto sarbbe per prima casa, e considerato il giusto prezzo dovrei essere piuttosto al sicuro (articolo 67 codice fallimentare)
Relativamente a quella ordinaria mi hanno invece detto che è molto più difficile che venga effettuata dato che deve essere dimostrata l'intenzionalità della frode (che ovviamente non c'è dato che la mia unica intenzione è acquistare l'abitazione e non vi è alcun accordo con il venditore, anzi, sto trattando esclusivamente con l'agenzia immobiliare). 
A questo punto i dubbi sono se proseguire o no, quanto è probabile che venga effettuata la revocatoria, ed in tal caso quante possibilità ci sono che non sia sufficiente un patteggiamento per andare a compensare l'eventuale iniquità del "giusto prezzo" qualora il perito del tribunale valuti l'abitazione più di quanto verrebbe pagata. 
La domanda è quindi se reputate accettabile procedere con l'acquisto o se sia assolutamente sconsigliato dati i rischi elevati di perdere il tutto, di pagarlo più del dovuto o addirittura di essere condannato per concorso in bancarotta fraudolenta. 
Grazie in anticipo

----------

